# Convertir un 74ls193 a un 74ls192



## Fernandomierhicks (Mar 22, 2007)

Bueno mi pregunta creo que es bastante clara. ¿hay alguna forma de transformar un 193 a un 192?.
hasta ahora he podido transformar dos 193 encadenados 00-99 a q cuenten solo hasta 9 y  reinicien en 0 con unas nands y el in nput clear, el problema es cuando cuento hacia abajo, lo que estoy tratando de hacer ahora es tomar el pulso burrow y meterlo en la pata de load q tiene el "10" preestablecido y como tambien cuenta el pulso de burrow dentro del contador entonces baja y se convierte en 9, en pocas palabras el burrow carga el numero nueve en el contador, eso jala perfectamente con un solo contador, a la hora de encadenarlos se queda en "0", ya cheque los pines de clear load y burrow y su funcionamiento es normal.
Quisiera saber si alguien me podria ayudar a encadenar dos 193, programarlos  a que cuenten de 0-9 y que sea hacia abajo.

gracias


----------



## Perromuerto (Mar 23, 2007)

Creo que la respuesta está en el contador para el dígito inferior 
(el mas bajo). Su salida "borrow" (BO) debe ser la señal de reloj
a meter por la entrada "down" del contador del dígito
inmediatamente superior, pero al mismo tiempo debe activar su
propia entrada de carga paralela "load", haciendo que recargue
un nueve (9) cada vez que llegue a cero (0). Entonces, la señal
que va a la entrada "load" del 193 inferior debe ser una función
"y" (and) del comando de carga paralela y de su preopia señal
"borrow".

Saludos


----------

